# possum problems



## will (Apr 14, 2013)

Found a possum in my pigeon coop the other night they have Stoped rosting in the coop. I let them go and come as the please. I closed up the bottom door. And left the top doors open so they can go and come. And the possum can't get in. Are they goin to come back and nest and roar inside? Stupid possum.


----------



## ChickenAdmin (Jun 4, 2012)

They will, but keep an eye out for that possum. It will be back.


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

set some traps & remove that critter


----------



## matt_kas (Mar 11, 2013)

If you dont live in a residential area, find it then shoot it, problem solved, LOL


----------



## ThreeJ (Jun 28, 2012)

The possum has found a new home, safe quiet and lots to eat. Any possum I have ever found has died of lead poisoning.


----------

